# Soul S3.0 SL @ $500 or....



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

*the specs:*

Rim: 31mm N'litened Alloy rims. foil profiled. Machined braking surface with wear indicator. 

Hubs: SOUL Prodigy. 2 sealed bearings front + 4 sealed bearings rear. Campagnolo and Shimano cassette compatible available.

Spokes: Double Butted and bladed 2.3mm X5 CrNi stainless steel spokes.

Skewers: 110g Chromoly Axle (included)

Weight: 1400g (SL)

Weight Limit: 95kg/ 210lbs

*my likes:*

31mm rim height, i want something around 30, not 25mm, not 40mm

*me:*

145 lbs and ride a giant tcr advanced 2

*dislike:*

$70 to ship from singapore but included in total $500 price

What other wheel should I consider. I want relative light weight & 30-ish mm rim height.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

I was hoping someone would give advice such as: you can do better buy buying xxxbrand for the same $500.

anyway link to the wheelset

http://www.bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=11


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Two heavier options are Williams System 30 and Rol Race SL. Some people would say that Williams and Rol being US based is better, but I don't think it matters.

The Williams has "hybrid ceramic bearings" and the Rol's are built with CX-Ray spokes (which increases the cost of course).

You can do a White Ind H2/H3 to IRD Cadence rims for $490 from prowheelbuilder. I thing this is the same rim as used in the Williams System 30. I'll be using that rim for a PT build sometime in 2011.

Most of the weight savings (not _all_) of the Soul wheelsets is in the hubs. I'm not discouting them since I'll be picking up a pair of C4.0's next year, I'm just saying don't get too caught up in the low weight thing. My current wheelset weighs 300-400g more than the wheels on the guys I ride with, and I can out climb then anytime.


----------



## GPB (Mar 27, 2006)

thatdrewguy said:


> I was hoping someone would give advice such as: you can do better buy buying xxxbrand for the same $500.
> 
> anyway link to the wheelset
> 
> http://www.bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=11


It's a sweet wheelset and the shipping is only $20 more than in the US, it takes about ten days. Sometimes he's waiting on parts. But Sean stands behind his product...I did have a problem and he hooked me up. He's a good guy who builds cool wheels. I have the S3.0 standard model. I've heard good things about ROL and saw a set of the Race SLR's just a couple weeks ago and they look pretty sweet too. Or go custom! :thumbsup:


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

cru_jones said:


> Two heavier options are Williams System 30 and Rol Race SL. Some people would say that Williams and Rol being US based is better, but I don't think it matters.
> .


Thanks for the info on the Williams. The name kind of sounded like they were in the UK and what a surprise they are about 90 mins from me. I guess I pay tax but no shipping if I can pick them up. I would definitely support buying locally. 

I will do a bit more research on these and other options if people continue posting recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I own a set of Soul 3.0s. What do you want to know about them?


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> I own a set of Soul 3.0s. What do you want to know about them?


For starters if you were looking for a new set of wheels would you buy your Soul wheelset again or consider another option now that you've had yours for a while?

Just from searches I've read a couple people mentioning that spokes have loosened up on some wheels and that generally support is good but it is in singapore.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

cru_jones said:


> You can do a White Ind H2/H3 to IRD Cadence rims for $490 from prowheelbuilder. I thing this is the same rim as used in the Williams System 30. I'll be using that rim for a PT build sometime in 2011.


I also like what I see on this site. Maybe the White or splurge a little more and get the King hubs. How does the RR585 rim compare to the Cadence? I like some of the packages or even a full on custom build.

edit: nevermind about the RR585, that adds about 200g over the IRDs.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

here we go... how did i do? a bit over what i wanted to spend but... it's within 50g of the weight of the original wheels i was going to get. 

does prowheelbuilder ever have discount coupons or codes?


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

might need to go with white ind. instead


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

check out http://www.c-4bicyclecomponents.com/site/CA-27-Road-Wheelset.html?st=menuJump

I may have linked to a specific wheelset, but they have several models up and I think there are new ones for 2011. I just picked up a set of 2.7usl wheels (not on their site) and all I can say about c-4 hubs is WOW. They are smooth. 

Also check out their crash replacement/warranty. They're based in the US as well.

Of course, I've only heard good things about SOUL, I don't think Williams nor ROL can complete with the cost/weight/quality comparison, I think SOUL really has their stuff together.

In any case, the c-4 stuff is top notch-- their distributor is fairwheelbikes.com, you'd probably have to contact them to find out what's currently available (which is what I did).


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Another option may be: http://www.revolutionwheelworks.com/Wheels.html
I ride the REV-22L and am extremely happy with them. I was torn between Soul and these.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

i wouldn't bother with the king hubs on that build you outlined. unless you want these wheels for 20,000 miles in all kinds of conditions, I just don't see the value in King hubs for the road. They are more expensive and quite a bit heavier than options 1/3 their price.

i love 'em for mtb, but i'd invest my money elsewhere for the road bike.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Satisfied with 3.0 wheelset*



thatdrewguy said:


> For starters if you were looking for a new set of wheels would you buy your Soul wheelset again or consider another option now that you've had yours for a while?
> 
> Just from searches I've read a couple people mentioning that spokes have loosened up on some wheels and that generally support is good but it is in singapore.


My experiece with the wheels have been very positive. No loose spoke issues to speak of and they remain as true as the day I took them out of the box. The overall wheel fiinish is high and steel brearing quality is great. They are the smoother spinning than a creamic bearing pair of wheels I own. Much quieter too.

Yes, I would buy again without hesitation.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

thatdrewguy said:


> I also like what I see on this site. Maybe the White or splurge a little more and get the King hubs. How does the RR585 rim compare to the Cadence? I like some of the packages or even a full on custom build.
> 
> edit: nevermind about the RR585, that adds about 200g over the IRDs.


The IRD Niobium Cadence (rebadged Kinlin XR-300) get a lot of good reviews. I _think_ Soul used them in previous 30mm wheelsets (or at least I read that somewhre), not sure what they are using now.

I would chose the Cadence over the RR585 as well.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have the 3.0SL and they are fantastic.

Sean's support and info passage thru the whole process was perfect, from ordering to building to shipping.

The build quality is meticulous, and the Prodigy hubs are worth the price of the wheels themselves. I would buy Soul again in a heartbeat.

Probably 4.0 in the future.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the links to C-4 and Revolution Wheelworks, this introduces me to companies I haven't heard of before and I'll consider what options they have for me.

Thanks also to the positive feedback from current Soul wheelset owners. So far it appears all positive (unlike how I've read in the wheels forum for certain pre-built wheels where there are strong love/hate opinions).

King hubs, yeah probably overkill but they look so pretty.  3 old bikes of mine have King headsets, my two newest don't and I run what came on the bike, so it's a way of getting some King components back on the newest bike.

I appreciate all the links and comments so far. Now I have more options to consider.


----------



## Bike Poor (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the Vuelta Corsa Super Lites that I'm running. Had them about a year so far with no issues. Keep an I out for Cambria to have a 20% off coupon.

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=97045


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Interesting options 
I have the EA90 SLX wheels and they are nice, if you go to performance they can be had for $580 - whatever coupon code ~15% . 

But I see the C-4 CA 2.2SL are 1280g / $750, straight pull hubs & Sapim CX-Ray's should be bomb proof too.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I would buy again*

I have a set of Soul 2.0, order about a year ago and delivered in February. At the time I had just moved to Singapore and was pleased to find a local supplier. The actual weights are actually equal or less than as advertised. Quality of components and build is quite good for the price point and I have no complaints whatsoever.

BTW, I've ridden with Sean a few times and I see him on the road now and then. He's a really nice guy, rides his own product, frame and wheels, but you wouldn't know he's Soul cuz he's pretty laid back.


----------



## GPB (Mar 27, 2006)

thatdrewguy said:


> For starters if you were looking for a new set of wheels would you buy your Soul wheelset again or consider another option now that you've had yours for a while?
> 
> Just from searches I've read a couple people mentioning that spokes have loosened up on some wheels and that generally support is good but it is in singapore.


You didn't ask me, but I endorse his product. Had a cracked flange on the rear hub and even though I was [barely] out of warranty, he took care of the problem. I'm not sure how it happened, not sure when it happened. But he was way cool about it. The replacement set (yes, front and back) had the rear wheel laced 2x on both sides where as the NDS where the crack occurred was 1x prior. The wheels feel solid, never had any spokes loosen. For the price, you can't do better and I'd buy again. For nearly twice the price, you can do something cool in the realm of custom. His decals happen to match my paint scheme exactly...so that was a nice touch. I have the S3.0s...standard hubs, as I posted above.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for the feedback from all the satified Soul wheelset owners.

I'm leaning towards a custom build with the white ind. setup from above except using dt comp instead of sapim. That puts it at $587 with approx wt. of 1533g. The 3 yr crash replacement from C-4 is pretty sweet though...


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

*update:*










*and*









*
that's the problem with indecision.... *


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

There's a few posts on bikeforums about soul hub failures. From what I gathered their materials aren't all that great if you plan to use them in anything but dry weather. Personally I'd get the Williams or the ROL's but bang for the buck Soul's are hard to beat.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

thatdrewguy said:


> here we go... how did i do? a bit over what i wanted to spend but... it's within 50g of the weight of the original wheels i was going to get.
> 
> does prowheelbuilder ever have discount coupons or codes?




$3.30 seems like a pretty steep price for Cx-Rays – I think they can be had for $2-2.50 with a little bit of looking,


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

makeitso said:


> There's a few posts on bikeforums about soul hub failures. From what I gathered their materials aren't all that great if you plan to use them in anything but dry weather. Personally I'd get the Williams or the ROL's but bang for the buck Soul's are hard to beat.





SBH1973 said:


> $3.30 seems like a pretty steep price for Cx-Rays – I think they can be had for $2-2.50 with a little bit of looking,


kind of a done deal as i've gotten both wheelsets already... 
i created a new post with pics and weights.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Im torn between the williams 38 carbon clinchers and the soul 4.0 carbon clinchers. I love the looks and the weight of the soul wheels but williams wheels are a US based company. So any issues or warranty claims would be easier. That and they offer a wheel replacement program. But i hear nothing but good things about soul wheels. Prices are about the same also. Anyone here running the C4.0 wheels?


----------



## way2go (Jun 10, 2011)

simonaway427 said:


> I have the 3.0SL and they are fantastic.
> [...]
> The build quality is meticulous, and the Prodigy hubs are worth the price of the wheels themselves.


I am also considering buying the Soul S3.0, but I am still undecided between the XPERT or SL version. Is the Prodigy V3 hub worth the extra money? I have heard some concerns about Soul hubs not being that durable in rainy weather. Does this refer to the standard S-series hubs or the new Prodigy V3 hub (or both)?

PS: the 140 g weight reduction in the SL version is not really an important consideration for me...


----------



## JKLEE (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks...


----------

